# Dwarf Player In Need Of Help!!



## TheVermineDwarf (Dec 30, 2008)

i just recently started playing dwarfs and get beat every time i have 16 thunderers 20 warriors 20 longbeards a cannon a thane and 2 master engineers i usually proxiy one for a runesmith help me if u can


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

Tell us your basic startegy and what you play against and it will make it easier for us


----------



## TheVermineDwarf (Dec 30, 2008)

i love close combat but i usually get flanked but i also believe in fire power i usually play against wood elves skaven ogres dark elves and somtimes high elves


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

looks like you have a good army to start making a good old dwarf tactic od the castle a fortifed position where you are effectivly being defensive using fire power and resiliance to save the day.

This tactic works best when you have a hill to place your artillary on and then you place your combat units in front to defend your fire line.
then you can continuously fire in to the enemy as they come to you and then when they get to you they have to face off against super resilient dwarf combat units.
The important thing to remember is to ancor your flanks to stop your self being out flanked. this is easy if the hill you are defending is in a table corner as the you can use table edges to protect you flanks, use full units include;
slayers- unbreakable
organ gun- as enemy units fear getting too close
unit with thane with oath stone- as he has no flanks and is hard to move.



















above pics should show basic principals of the castle if the links work lol.
For further advanced help I would recommend ancients dwarf tactics he placed in this thread some time ag will try and find a link for you.

Hope this helps 
snorri


----------



## TheVermineDwarf (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for the tactica if anyone else has any advice please advise


----------



## iron panda (Jan 7, 2009)

Snorri's spot on with Dwarfen deployment. Important thing is not to spread the battle line across the board. An opponent can just concentrate on one flank and steam roll through.

However, there are times when there are simply no hills in the Dwarf deployment zone, so there's two things to consider. Place a warmachine between the infantry gaps (make sure there is space between them for LOS reasons) and/ or place another one on the far edge of the table. Such a set up could split up his forces as some units are forced to deal with the latter, thus tying up some of units from engaging the main battle line.



> i just recently started playing dwarfs and get beat every time i have 16 thunderers 20 warriors 20 longbeards a cannon a thane and 2 master engineers i usually proxiy one for a runesmith help me if u can



Eyeballing the list, It seems its about 1,000 points. (please correct me if I'm wrong.) To start, one can't go wrong with core dwarf warriors. a solid unit of 20 with full command and shields is rock hard and for the most part can win not by close combat, but by static combat resolution. A solid core would be 3 units of 20 dwarf warriors equipped with shields. Been thinking about including Master Engineers just for fun and with their BS 5 and entrenching rule, could make quite a damage to enemy units. Place these in 2 bolt throwers with a rune of penetration and a rune of penetration/burning and you're good to go.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Snorri is dead on with the castle tactic. It is tried and true, and a great starting point for any dwarf player to learn. 

IF you have no hills to set your ranged units on then maybe position your cannon between the two blocks of infantry where it can still fire but is protected. 

As far as the 16 thunderers, that seems like a Large unit to me. I usually run 10 with no bells and whistles. This is just a personal preference. 

How are your CC infantry armed? Dwarf initiave sucks so I like to run great weapons. Almost anything you smack with a longbeard weilding a great weapon is going to get wounded. Are your longbeards running a runic standard? Think about a Rune of Battle or if you run a smaller unit a Rune of Stocism. How is your master engineer armed? If you give him a brace of pistols he will fight with 2 HW in CC and be able to get off a Stand and Shoot with 2 shots if your war machine gets charged. If you run a runesmith do you take a spelleater rune or rune of spellbreaking?


----------

